# Progress bar for ASPSmartUpLoad



## alrodripi (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi,

I'm using ASPSmartUpLoad free component in order to upload files in a browser based way, but I would like to add a Progress Bar to my page during the big files uploading, I mean something like the small html windows that appear when you are "downloading" any file.

Please, Does anyone could indicate me a way or idea about to do this?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## alrodripi (Apr 4, 2006)

Any Idea PLS?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

http://www.motobit.com/help/asp-upload/upload.asp
http://www.aspin.com/func/goto?id=1799410


----------



## alrodripi (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you Rockn. I 'll study you suggestions.


----------

